# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Algas >  Ajuda sobre alga cor ferro.

## Emanuel Costa

Obrigado vou dando noticias.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Pela descrição parecem mais dinoflagelados.
Pelas imagens parecem cianos.

dinoflagelados é parar com TPA toda e qualquer uma e para o teu caso um mililitro de água oxigenada por dia. Ao fim de 7 a 9 dias isso desaparece tudo
cianos é mudar o layout de rocha e a circulação e fazer TPA com aspiração até isso desaparecer.

Simples. Só é preciso paciência.

Abraços,
Rui

----------


## Emanuel Costa

> Boas,
> 
> Pela descrição parecem mais dinoflagelados.
> Pelas imagens parecem cianos.
> 
> dinoflagelados é parar com TPA toda e qualquer uma e para o teu caso um mililitro de água oxigenada por dia. Ao fim de 7 a 9 dias isso desaparece tudo
> cianos é mudar o layout de rocha e a circulação e fazer TPA com aspiração até isso desaparecer.
> 
> Simples. Só é preciso paciência.
> ...


Bom dia.Obrigado por responderes a minha questão , contudo tenho uma pergunta. Eu já tenho um peixe palhaço, donzela, 2 fragues de corais moles e um LPS se eu colocar a agua oxinada nao corro ricos. Eu diminui na quantidade de horas/luz para ajudar o ciclo de luz está o seguinte:
1 arranca os leds efeito amanhecer e anoitecer as 15h as 21h
2 Blue as 17h as 20:30h
3 White das 18h as 20h
4 White Blue das 19h as 19:30
5 White Blue das 19:15 as 19:45
Como fui eu que fiz a iluminaria criei espaço para relógios programadores e cabe mais algum ainda  :SbSourire2: 
fica aqui o meu email do facebook cecc_costa@hotmail.com lá poderás ver como esta o nano montado desde o inicio assim poderás ajudar mais . :SbOk:

----------


## Emanuel Costa

> Bom dia.Obrigado por responderes a minha questão , contudo tenho uma pergunta. Eu já tenho um peixe palhaço, donzela, 2 fragues de corais moles e um LPS se eu colocar a agua oxinada nao corro ricos. Eu diminui na quantidade de horas/luz para ajudar o ciclo de luz está o seguinte:
> 1 arranca os leds Blue efeito amanhecer e anoitecer as 12h as 21:30h
> 2 Blue as 17h as 20:30h
> 3 White das 17:45h as 20h
> 4 White Blue das 19h as 19:30
> 5 White Blue das 19:15 as 19:45
> Como fui eu que fiz a iluminaria criei espaço para relógios programadores e cabe mais algum ainda 
> fica aqui o meu email do facebook cecc_costa@hotmail.com lá poderás ver como esta o nano montado desde o inicio assim poderás ajudar mais .


Para alem disso introduzi um outro skimmer que tinha dantes um SK-300 300 l/h .

Ontem coloquei um bomba recirculadora 200l/h que tinha parada contra as rochas e mudei a de 2000 l/h tb. Reme-chi o sub estrato levemente para soltar alguma matéria e coloquei umas bactericidas de nitritos e nitratos . Hoje de manha as algas no substrato já nem se nota nos vidros tenho limpo sempre que vejo algo. :Pracima:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Bactericidas de nitratos e nitritos ???????????????????????????????????

ok, parece que tens a coisa controlada.

Isso quando acender a luz volta ao mesmo. Não há soluções milagrosas em aquariofilia ... 

água oxigenada podes por à vontade desde que não tenhas anémonas e desde que não excedas 1ml por cada 40l de água uma vez por dia. Só de vai aumentar o ORP.

Abraços e boa sorte!
Rui

----------


## Emanuel Costa

> Boas,
> 
> Bactericidas de nitratos e nitritos ???????????????????????????????????
> 
> ok, parece que tens a coisa controlada.
> 
> Isso quando acender a luz volta ao mesmo. Não há soluções milagrosas em aquariofilia ... 
> 
> água oxigenada podes por à vontade desde que não tenhas anémonas e desde que não excedas 1ml por cada 40l de água uma vez por dia. Só de vai aumentar o ORP.
> ...


Vou dando noticias de como está a correr. :SbOk:

----------

